# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Cutting shadecloth - what's the secret???

## beer is good

Just been cutting some 90% shade-cloth to cover the north facing windows on out poorly designed house. The shade-cloth will be fixed to wood top and bottom then screwed to the wall.  
I have just been cutting the first couple and shade-cloth is hard to cut. A sharp Stanley  works but tends to drag the cloth. Scissors don't even look at it. What is the answer?

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
You could try those big scissors they use to cut material, they're quite large with a bit of weight to them. I used them too cut a shade sail down. 
The sail had 5-6mm rope sewn into the edge to stop it fraying and the edge was slotted into a aluminium profile and pulled taught and screwed to the fascia and hooked into turn buckles at the bottom. 
Good luck... :2thumbsup:

----------


## China

Something like this will do the job Carpet Laying Tools schroll to bottom of page

----------


## Moondog55

Go to Bunnings and spend $6- for a "shade cloth cutter" works best when dragged not pushed

----------


## beer is good

Thanks for the suggestions re cutting shadecloth. I went to Bunnings - the Coolaroo brand cutter was $6, a no-brand made in China was 55c.!!
I have just used it and it certainly cuts more easily than a Stanley knife, but you need to pull it toward you while keeping the cloth taut with the other hand. So it is not a perfectly straight cut but the ragged edge will be covered anyway. I am not bothered about a "cheapie" cutter as I only have a few more to do, but the blade looks identical to the dearer one.

----------

